# When do they start to breed



## frank24 (Oct 25, 2003)

How old do the piranhas have to be to start breeding? Do they have to be within a certain size range?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I _think_ they need to be about 18 months (give or take a few months) - I don't think size really matters, since it's about being sexually mature, and it's not size that determines that, but hormones, etc... Growth rate is too much dependant on tank circumstances (water quality/chemistry, diet, stress levels, etc.), so I don't think it's one of the determining factors.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

It also depends on what type of P's you are breeding. RB's are the easiest to breed and I found around the size of 5-6" is when they should be ready!


----------



## frank24 (Oct 25, 2003)

i have 3 red bellies that are still relatively small how do u tell the different sexes apart


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Its really hard to sex them. But from what I heard, females are usually thicker and males are usually thinner.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

frank24 said:


> i have 3 red bellies that are still relatively small how do u tell the different sexes apart


ok judazzz i will give you a break this time!









piranhas are not sexually dimorphic, meaning males and females are simular in appearence. but if you happened to have a breeding pair on hand, you can tell by the size difference who is carrying the eggs. whos female/male.


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

frank24 said:


> i have 3 red bellies that are still relatively small how do u tell the different sexes apart


 First off you net one. then right under its tail you sniff it. If it smells like fish its a female







j/k There is no way to tell them apart until they have mated and see who laid the eggs.


----------

